# ideas for gift to take teenage boy in hospital



## MamaLisa1 (Mar 9, 2004)

My daughters best guy friend has hemophilia and suffered an intracranial hemorrhage several days ago. He's stable, but is not being released from the hospital any time soon....at least two weeks. Anyway, we are going to visit tomorrow (he is dying to see friends) and I want to take him something...stuff to do, or whatever....got any suggestions? I have no idea what would be interesting for him. Maybe a hand held game?


----------



## Oriole (May 4, 2007)

A couple of magazines? (I'd ask your daughter for suggestion)
That's all I can think about








Handheld game must be expensive, but I'm sure that would entertain him for a while.

Hope he feels better very soon.


----------



## SagMom (Jan 15, 2002)

I wouldn't bring reading material or games without checking to see if he's up for that yet. He may be having headaches or vision problems. Maybe books on tape or music?

If he's feeling well though then books, magazines, puzzles, pencil puzzles (mazes, crosswords, sudoku) Legos or models or other small building things.


----------



## MamaLisa1 (Mar 9, 2004)

he's on meds now for the pain, and seems to be doing well, so I think games and reading material are probably fine.
DD has a stomach ache this morning, so I'm not taking any chances on taking her today. I'll take her maybe Tuesday or something after I'm sure no one is sick.


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

How is he doing?

Being in the hospital can be very boring. Books and magazines and puzzle books (suduki, crosswords, etc) are usually very well appreciated. Books on tape are goof for people who have limited mobility and can't even sit up to read or play.


----------



## MamaLisa1 (Mar 9, 2004)

he seems to be doing well....we are going to try and go see him tomorrow night, and we got him a bag of goodies...an electronic solitaire game, a magazine, another little puzzle thing, a card, some lip balm and some candy. I'll update after we've visited him...my daughter did call him two nights ago, and he was so happy to hear from her!


----------



## tayndrewsmama (May 25, 2004)

This may sound odd at first, but have you heard of a Buddha Board? It is a water painting board. You do whatever you want on it and then it fades away after a while. It can really be a great stress reliever. After all he has been through, he may have some emotions that he wants/needs to get out but maybe doesn't want to do with others. There is an oddly freeing feeling from writing on one. You don't need to put pressure on it like you would with a pen or pencil on paper.


----------



## MamaLisa1 (Mar 9, 2004)

that's pretty cool! I don't have any more $$$ to spend now though, especially since just driving there to see him is going to cost me about $20 alone! It's really FAR from here! We did get some things, so hopefully he'll amuse himself somehow. I found out he also has his mom's old laptop and is getting online too...so I am sure that helps.


----------



## mommy68 (Mar 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MamaLisa1* 
I found out he also has his mom's old laptop and is getting online too...so I am sure that helps.

That's seriously all I would need.







I couldn't be without it.


----------

